# Nautilus reels customer service.



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Awhile back I purchased a Nautilus from a forum member. The reel looked basically flawless, when it arrived. But the drag seemed to be seriously lacking power. It has not really been an issue with the reds I've caught on it so far. But, none have been overslot either. After showing the reel to others who are far less ignorant than myself, about nautilus and fly reels in general. Everyone said that the drag is shot. 
So, I call Nautilus. I told the guy the story, and asked how much it would cost to repair the drag. He simply said, "No charge, we'll take care of it." I was blown away, considering Abel doesn't honor their lifetime warranty after the reel changes hands (I'm not bashing Abel, at all. I can completely understand that policy). I'm sending the reel off next week, and hopefully things go as smooth as told. 
My initial impression with Nautilus products was not so great. But now, I'm anxious to see how their reels are when they're 100%. And with customer service like that, I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another one.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

Like with all products, things will go wrong...it's how that company stands behind their product that separates the good companies from the great. Kristen and the team at Nautilus are top notch, that is why they're my reel of choice.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Red, you not talking about an FWX 7/8 are you?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Nautilus reels do not "lock down", like most other manufacturers reels. Not even brand new out of the box.

Don't be surprised that the reel you get back from Nautilus service isn't much different than the one you sent them.

If you've ever fished a lever drag reel that is set where the lever stops at the maximum drag setting, then you can go past the stop and break your line off. Well, Nautilus reels don't do that. You will have to palm the spool, or bind the line to do that. When the fish breaks off, don't blame the reel.

Just say'n.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I recommend taking it in person if at all possible, simply because you'll get a tour of the shop and get shown how the reels are made from aluminum stock to a completed product. Nautilus is my reel of choice because when there was an issue, they were there to fix it, while I was on a shop tour. Great customer service and they stand by their product. I'm not saying they'll always fix it while taking someone on a tour, but we explained our situation that we were to go fishing right after, and they went ahead and took care of it. The reel is brand new again. Needless to say, my Orvis and Galvan reels are on the shelf. lol


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Nautilus are first rate reels (and it's nice that they're less than 30 minutes from my house...). As noted above, if you can -pay them a visit in person...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Like Redjim asked... Is it a FWX 7/8?

I had a FWX 7/8 and found that it didn't have much of a drag. After checking out the drag on 2 other FWX's that friends own, I confirmed this suspicion..

I sold the FWX and bought a Galvan T-6, which has much more drag range and seems much smoother throughout the drag range.

I know Nautilus has great customer service and hopefully the drag on your reel will perform better than mine.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

SnookDaddy, that is EXACTLY what I ended up doing too and for the same reason. I love the T 6 like no tomorrow the drag works well and is smooth as butter.

It does sound like the others have had success with the FWX which is great. I know for a fact they have tested their drags much more than I have so I will leave it like that.  

I too, experienced a helpful staff from Nautilus when my clutch went bad.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Anyone of you guys want to trade my Galvan for an FWX? I'd love to get another one. I have a Galvan R-7 I believe. Costs the same as the FWX 7/8.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Nautilus reels do not "lock down", like most other manufacturers reels. Not even brand new out of the box.
> 
> Don't be surprised that the reel you get back from Nautilus service isn't much different than the one you sent them.
> 
> ...


 After comparing it to the Nautilus reels at my local fly shop, I would say my reel only has 10-20% of the drag it should. I expect a drastic difference in power, when it's fixed. I don't just lock down my spinning reels, I won't do it with fly reels either. But I do expect my tackle to be able to perform at 100%. I paid good money for a broken reel, I wouldn't have bought it if I was told it had 1/2lb max drag.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> Hey Red, you not talking about an FWX 7/8 are you?


No not an FWX.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I recommend taking it in person if at all possible, simply because you'll get a tour of the shop and get shown how the reels are made from aluminum stock to a completed product. Nautilus is my reel of choice because when there was an issue, they were there to fix it, while I was on a shop tour. Great customer service and they stand by their product. I'm not saying they'll always fix it while taking someone on a tour, but we explained our situation that we were to go fishing right after, and they went ahead and took care of it. The reel is brand new again. Needless to say, my Orvis and Galvan reels are on the shelf. lol


Well maybe I'll hold off until October, when I'm down that way. I have a few reels in that size I can use in the meantime.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> Anyone of you guys want to trade my Galvan for an FWX? I'd love to get another one. I have a Galvan R-7 I believe. Costs the same as the FWX 7/8.


Erik, if you have a R, it is maybe a Rush Light Series? 

SnookDaddy and I use the T series which a step up from the Rush Series. I would agree the Rush series is not as good as the FWX.

But if you say the drag on the FWX is decent, I believe you. I have seen the fish you catch.


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

I fish with a couple guys who use NV' s and FWX and neither have drag issues like Rediculous; his reel was almost like in free spool when cranked tight. There was something definitely wrong with reel, he had an upper slot red on it with me a few weeks back and couldn't put any heat on the fish without palming. The reel absolutely wouldn't handle a big snook or bonefish. Nautilus customer service is doing the absolute right thing, cudos to them.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > Anyone of you guys want to trade my Galvan for an FWX? I'd love to get another one. I have a Galvan R-7 I believe. Costs the same as the FWX 7/8.
> 
> 
> Erik, if you have a R, it is maybe a Rush Light Series?
> ...


The drag is the same on the Galvan Rush and the Torque.. The Torque just has more machine work to make it lighter.

I didn't have any issues with my FWX, I switched all my reels to Galvans and felt like the drag was smoother and had more range than the FWX.. I have a few friends using the NV's and they love them!


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Any good reel manufacturer should take care of you regardless of where it came from. If your the first or 7th owner it should be taken care of.


----------



## Rhenn (Nov 16, 2012)

As a side note, they replaced the cork on my Old Florida at no charge great company to work with. And when my drag started making noise on one of my FWX reels, it was replaced and sent back to me very quickly, and again, no charge.
As far as the drag pressure goes, my FWX's don't have a whole lot of drag, but they do a great job.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Stopped by the Nautilus warehouse on my way south. I was back on the road 20 minutes later with my reel working like new. I'm so glad to have it back. I've been using my Abel as a substitute, it's just so damn heavy. Sure, it has a drag that could slow down a bottle-nose dolphin but I only need to slow down game fish. The drag on the nautilus seems absolutely perfect for that now. Amazing customer service and a ridiculously smooth, lightweight reel. Plus, they're made right here in florida.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> Any good reel manufacturer should take care of you regardless of where it came from. If your the first or 7th owner it should be taken care of.



why is that?


----------

